# Orlando Area [Daryl Carter Parkway]



## Miss Marty (Aug 20, 2014)

*
Daryl Carter Parkway*

A previously undeveloped stretch of I-4 between Lakes Willis and Ruby.
Daryl Carter Parkway (formerly Fenton Street) Opened in Feb 2014
Connects International Drive and Palm Parkway/Turkey Lake Road 


_Anyone traveled on this brand new road near Walt Disney Resort_


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 20, 2014)

*Time-Saving Alternate Route.*

We've used it a few times. 

It's a specially nice alternate route when S.R. 535 is all jammed up north & south of I-4. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 20, 2014)

*Central Florida GreeneWay, Southern Connector and Seminole Expressway*

Route 417

The Expressway Authority built and operates the 33 miles in Orange County, known as the Central Florida GreeneWay, from SR 535/536 (International Drive) to SR 426 at the Orange-Seminole County line. 

How much does it cost to travel Rt 417 between I-4 Sanford 
and International Drive near SeaWorld and Walt Disney World.


----------

